# First IC engine running!



## Cogsy (Jun 17, 2013)

First let me apologise for possibly the worst quality video ever seen on the site :-[. When it started I was so shocked I just grabbed my phone and snapped this quick video.

I wasn't going to post it, as the engine is far from finished, looks terrible in it's current state, and my workspace is in a shocking state. Having said all that, I'm just so happy that it runs! woohoo1

It's an Upshur horizontal water cooled, hit and miss mechanism is machined but not hooked up yet. I'm using homemade cast iron rings, homemade spark plug and homemade everything except fasteners and CDI unit (although I did have to modify it).

Next time you see it I'll make sure it's a good video and the engine is looking a lot more presentable. A big thanks to all who gave me help and advice on the build! Thm:

[ame]http://youtu.be/IB13H_bgoJ8[/ame]


----------



## gbritnell (Jun 17, 2013)

Congratulations,
It's a great feeling getting one to run for the first time. It sounds like it runs nice and smooth. 
gbritnell


----------



## hi speed scrap (Jun 17, 2013)

Well done Cogsy, sounds good!
Dave


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 17, 2013)

Fantastic!  Congrats on the little runner!


----------



## BronxFigs (Jun 17, 2013)

The suit is made...press the lapels later.   Congrats. on a nice little engine build.  Be proud....flap your wings and crow!


Frank


----------



## cfellows (Jun 17, 2013)

That's a nice, slow idle for a small engine.  Good job!

Chuck


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jun 17, 2013)

Cogsy---You are the MAN!!!! Congratulations on your runner. Sounds great!!!---Brian


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 17, 2013)

Well done Cogsy.   You can't beat the thrill of seeing your first runner.

Vince


----------



## GailInNM (Jun 17, 2013)

Cogsy,
While the first runner is exciting, the excitement never wears off no matter how many you build.  Every first start is a pleasant but shocking experience. A little clean up and you will be dreaming up your next engine.  
Congratulations.
Gail in NM


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for the kind words. Now that I know it runs, I'll start tweaking and prettying it up, as well as sort out the hit and miss mechanism. Plus finish up the other one I'm building for my Dad as well.

It tried my patience and I had to walk away from it several times over the last few days, but the reward was certainly worth it.


----------



## gus (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Cogsy,

Runs like the big bro. Hopefully my Webster will complete & run 4 weeks from now.


----------

